# Space Marine Legion differences/themes



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

As we know most of the original Legions each had something diferent abour them, I know some of them but Im not sure on others:

SW: Vikings, fangs, claws, slightly crazy
BA:Vampires, Fangs, Black Rage and Red thirst
IF: ???
UM: Nothing, just plain old Space Marines
IH: ???
EC: Perfectionists
LW: ???
WE: Berzerkers, Angry Marines
DG: ???
TS: Psykers
IW: Siege specalists
AL: Ninjas, stealth operatives
NL: Terrorists
Sal: Black Skin, ...
RG: Pale skin, ....
DA: Heretics, ???
WB: Religon fanatics
WS: ???

Your ideas?


----------



## FORTHELION (Nov 21, 2009)

Dark Angels, Heretics. dont think so mate the horus heresey proved that to be untrue. The dark angels faught against the luna wolves to stop horus getting the seige engines. I know he then handed them over to perturabo , but nobody knew perturabo had turned traitor at that stage.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Captain Stillios said:


> As we know most of the original Legions each had something diferent abour them, I know some of them but Im not sure on others:
> 
> SW: Vikings, fangs, claws, slightly crazy
> BA:Vampires, Fangs, Black Rage and Red thirst
> ...


Ultramarines- Disciplined, Dogmatic
Imperial Fists- Siege Specialists, Inflexible
Alpha Legion- Guerrilla/Counter-Insurgency Tactics, highly adaptive
Night Lords- Psychological Warfare masters
Raven Guard- Guerrilla Tactics
Iron Hands- Brutal, Stubborn, Technologically driven
Iron Warriors- Siege Specialists, Cold, Ruthless
Death Guard- Multi-role Infantry, Hardiness
Luna Wolves- Adaptive brutality
White Scars- Rapid Redeployment and Flanking force


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

Captain Stillios said:


> As we know most of the original Legions each had something diferent abour them, I know some of them but Im not sure on others:
> 
> SW: Vikings, fangs, claws, slightly crazy
> BA:Vampires, Fangs, Black Rage and Red thirst
> ...


SW: (originial idea Vikings), fangs, claws, slightly crazy
BA: (original idea Vampires), Fangs, Black Rage and Red thirst
IF: (original idea medevil knight/castle defenders), defense specialists, 
UM: (original idea ancient romans), different units working conherently
IH: (original idea mechanics, "terminator"/robot men/ mechanized vehichals specialists
EC: (original idea... perhaps renaissance?) Perfectionists
LW: (original idea U.S. Marines) assault fast and quickly, use of "spear tip"
WE: (original idea....) Berzerkers, Attack in waves/direct attack, 
DG: (original idea....) use of special close ranged fire attacks/ meltas, very much like salamanders, resistant to harm, strong immune systems
TS: (original idea of wizard) Psykers, Knowledge seekers
IW: (original idea of medevil siegeists) Siege specalists, technological masters, knowledge seekers
AL: (original idea Ninjas) stealth operatives
NL: (original idea jack the ripper and murderers) Terrorists, fear tacticticians
Sal: (original idea blacksmiths) close ranged heavy fire power, extensive melta and flame use, masters of craft,
RG: (original idea native americans) fast attack, hit and run, extensive use of jump packs and lightning claws
DA: (original idea knights) rely on tactics and superior firepower, use of terminators and bikes to symbolized tradition of knightly orders 
WB: (original idea based on religion) devotion to leaders, rely on fate and ability of gods to guide them in battle
WS: (original idea mongols) fast attack, hit and run, extenisive use of bikes

original ideas are what i thought they mostly would resemble our world today past and present


----------



## Raptors8th (Jul 3, 2009)

SW: (originial idea Vikings/Native Americans), fangs, claws, slightly crazy
BA: (original idea Vampires/Latanic post-roman), Fangs, Black Rage and Red thirst
IF: (original idea medievil knight/castle defenders), defense specialists
UM: (original idea ancient romans), different units working conherently, strict guidlines
IH: (original idea mechanics, "terminator"/robot men/ mechanized vehichals specialists
EC: (original idea... perhaps renaissance?) Perfectionists
LW: (original idea U.S. Marines) assault fast and quickly, use of "spear tip"
WE: (original idea....) Berzerkers, Attack in waves/direct attack,
DG: (original idea....) use of special close ranged fire attacks/ meltas, very much like salamanders, resistant to harm, strong immune systems
TS: (original idea of wizard/ancient egypt) Psykers, Knowledge seekers
IW: (original idea of medevil siegeists) Siege specalists, technological masters, knowledge seekers
AL: (original idea Ninjas) stealth operatives
NL: (original idea jack the ripper and murderers) Terrorists, fear tacticticians
Sal: (original idea blacksmiths, slightly greek) close ranged heavy fire power, extensive melta and flame use, masters of craft,
RG: (original idea native americans/Special forces) fast attack, hit and run, extensive use of jump packs and lightning claws
DA: (original idea knights/ Native americans) rely on tactics and superior firepower, use of terminators and bikes to symbolized tradition of knightly orders
WB: (original idea based on religion) devotion to leaders, rely on fate and ability of gods to guide them in battle
WS: (original idea mongols) fast attack, hit and run, extenisive use of bikes

Modified a few of the cultural inspirations


----------



## murdock129 (Apr 3, 2008)

White Scars are inspired by the real-life Mongol military tactics and organization and the Mongolian army


----------



## PhishJager (Mar 22, 2010)

if you ask me the Black Templars seem like the religious knightly orders of the crusades like the Knights Templar


----------



## FORTHELION (Nov 21, 2009)

In case you havnt read the thread properly. Its about the origional legions not individual chapters.


----------



## Geist (Mar 9, 2010)

ckcrawford said:


> SW: (originial idea Vikings), fangs, claws, slightly crazy
> BA: (original idea Vampires), Fangs, Black Rage and Red thirst
> IF: (original idea medevil knight/castle defenders), defense specialists,
> UM: (original idea ancient romans), different units working conherently
> ...


World Eaters I think were based on Roman Gladiators.


----------



## Garven Dreis (Oct 26, 2009)

Death Guard draws much inspiration from Chemical and Biological warfare, like the old gas masks and rebreathers (seen on the older models).


----------



## Delta1 (Apr 5, 2009)

from what i read (from this thread and from official gw fluff):

SW: Vikings, Norse mythology, brawlers/drinkers
BA: Vampires, Artists, flawed
IF: Medieval castle defenders
UM: Ancient Roman legions.
IH: Robot/mechanical men
EC: Perfectionists, arrogant
LW: efficient, brutal
WE: Berzerkers, roman gladiators
DG: Chemical/biological warfare
TS: Psykers, Egyptian
IW: Siege specalists, methodical
AL: Ninjas, stealth operatives
NL: Fear tactics, Terrorists, Murderers, Horror movie slashers
Sal: Blacksmiths, radiated geneseed (jet black skin, red glowing eyes)
RG: Pale skin, Persian (kaayvan, and aajz are both persian names, also read that they use arabic symbols on their armor)
DA: Medieval knights
WB: Religon, fanatics
WS: Mongolian/asian, use of cavalry (in their case, bikes)


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

Its funny. No one can seem to tag the culture or personality of the LWs. Every other Legion has blatant connection to their inspiration, but LWs seem to referred to as Effecient and Brutal all the damn time. They had to be modeled after something.


----------



## Chaosrider (Feb 3, 2010)

with the LW, someone said US marines... but i'd go with more UK SAS. but i think neither fit.... all the others have been pinned now... but... *thumps head* ...i'd have to say... a generic soldier...


----------



## Dark Assassin101 (Jul 3, 2009)

Space wolves i think may also have some elements taken from the celts and their mythologys


----------



## Delta1 (Apr 5, 2009)

Warlock in Training said:


> Its funny. No one can seem to tag the culture or personality of the LWs. Every other Legion has blatant connection to their inspiration, but LWs seem to referred to as Effecient and Brutal all the damn time. They had to be modeled after something.


x2. if anyone has any insights to this it would be hugely helpful.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

From the first three novels in the HH series, I can`t really ascertain a specific role model for the LW. They seem to be the spearhead legion, first in, hardest hittin, but at the same time equally suited to other tactics, even pursuing peace talks at times.

In my opinion they seem to be based on the USA. I would liken them to the dominant nation, first and foremost in the affairs of the world/galaxy. After all, Horus is a strong leader, charismatic and likeable whilst having a hidden agenda at the same time.

......Like so many politicians......


----------



## Phoebus (Apr 17, 2010)

The Luna Wolves strike me as most representitative of the early Roman Legions--of the Republic when Rome conquered Italy and began spreading to Iberia and Greece.

The title of Lupercal draws heavily from Roman myth, as does the concept of Horus being reared in a cave by a wolf (almost a complete parallel to the story of Romulus and Remus). The Luna Wolves are described as ruthless but disciplined, and this was certainly a trait of the Republican armies. Furthermore, while the earlier Republican armies were certainly well-organized and led, they weren't as exactly governed by groomed military-aristocratic elements as during the era that led to Caesar. Those later Legions are more reminiscent of the Ultramarines, while their forebears strike me as apt counterparts to the Luna Wolves--who themselves are made up of warriors not worried about shedding blood, or sacking a city or two!

Ancient historians may have exaggerated the deeds of the Romans, but their tendency to cut down foes mercilessly was certainly no less than that of other famed killers, such as Alexander's Macedonians.


----------



## Geist (Mar 9, 2010)

Phoebus said:


> The Luna Wolves strike me as most representitative of the early Roman Legions--of the Republic when Rome conquered Italy and began spreading to Iberia and Greece.
> 
> The title of Lupercal draws heavily from Roman myth, as does the concept of Horus being reared in a cave by a wolf (almost a complete parallel to the story of Romulus and Remus). The Luna Wolves are described as ruthless but disciplined, and this was certainly a trait of the Republican armies. Furthermore, while the earlier Republican armies were certainly well-organized and led, they weren't as exactly governed by groomed military-aristocratic elements as during the era that led to Caesar. Those later Legions are more reminiscent of the Ultramarines, while their forebears strike me as apt counterparts to the Luna Wolves--who themselves are made up of warriors not worried about shedding blood, or sacking a city or two!
> 
> Ancient historians may have exaggerated the deeds of the Romans, but their tendency to cut down foes mercilessly was certainly no less than that of other famed killers, such as Alexander's Macedonians.


I found that the the Luna Wolves connected more with the Spartans of Greece then the ancient Roman Republican Legions. But, like so much from the 40k Universe, they probably added elements of both. I can only see spartans when I think of Luna Wolves.


----------



## Delta1 (Apr 5, 2009)

CommissarGhost said:


> I found that the the Luna Wolves connected more with the Spartans of Greece then the ancient Roman Republican Legions. But, like so much from the 40k Universe, they probably added elements of both. I can only see spartans when I think of Luna Wolves.


i somewhat agree with this. it would be very fitting that they were modeled after the spartans, but the reason i didnt make the connection was because of the luna wolves dont use any sort of phalanx in battle. but i could definitely see how they can take elements from spartans.


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

Serpion5 said:


> From the first three novels in the HH series, I can`t really ascertain a specific role model for the LW. They seem to be the spearhead legion, first in, hardest hittin, but at the same time equally suited to other tactics, even pursuing peace talks at times.
> 
> In my opinion they seem to be based on the USA. I would liken them to the dominant nation, first and foremost in the affairs of the world/galaxy. After all, Horus is a strong leader, charismatic and likeable whilst having a hidden agenda at the same time.
> 
> ......Like so many politicians......


Agreed. Spear tip is a U.S. marine infantry term. I would know... hoorah. But the concept of being the first ones in, striking hard on one point is pretty much the point which makes them the best.


----------



## Phoebus (Apr 17, 2010)

CommissarGhost said:


> I found that the the Luna Wolves connected more with the Spartans of Greece then the ancient Roman Republican Legions. But, like so much from the 40k Universe, they probably added elements of both. I can only see spartans when I think of Luna Wolves.


Really? I never saw that. I mean, there are definitely elements that have been culled from Roman mythology for Horus' origins, but I don't recall anything for ancient Lacedaemon in the Legion itself. What did you have in mind, or was it just the overall feel?


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

ckcrawford said:


> Agreed. Spear tip is a U.S. marine infantry term. I would know... hoorah. But the concept of being the first ones in, striking hard on one point is pretty much the point which makes them the best.


Question, is the Marine the best, or the Navy Corpsman that patch them up and fight with them. :wink:

I like to think the IF as the Seabees. Build and Fight. With Dozer Blades on everything. :laugh:


----------



## Iron Within (Mar 15, 2008)

murdock129 said:


> White Scars are inspired by the real-life Mongol military tactics and organization and the Mongolian army


Not to mention that their primarch seems to be named for one of the four Khanates that resulted from the Mongol Empire post-Genghis Khan.


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

Warlock in Training said:


> Question, is the Marine the best, or the Navy Corpsman that patch them up and fight with them. :wink:
> 
> I like to think the IF as the Seabees. Build and Fight. With Dozer Blades on everything. :laugh:


haha. Corpsmen can feel like marines if they want. They do wear our cammies. Many of us kind of make fun of those guys long hair. Personally im jelous how most of the time they just sit around and don't do much.

On another note, I agree with the idea that the Iron Fists represent something more than medevil defenders. i would like to believe the yellow represents something. But I would retract my statement and actually consider them as more of a moving force. They actually were never that much a stationary force as they move around a lot with fortress monastaries. It wasn't till the emperor put them on the walls of terror that they were so. It could be that they represent a navy with their fleets. Which I believe is really key to their defences. But yeah definitley will look up on the yellow representation


----------



## The Archangel (Mar 28, 2010)

If you look in White Dwarf October 2008, it actually says that the Space Wolves are Celtic, not just Vikings and that the Ultramarines are from all of the Classical period, that is Classical Greeks etc. 
I think (emphasis on the *I*)the Space Wolves are often labelled as fanatical heroes for the wrong reasons; they are fanatical in defence and when they kill something they are awarded glory for banishing something monstrous which would have killed heaps of people. 
Plus, the Blood Angels aren't really that much like vampires. Sure, they thirst for blood, but that's more the modern interpretation of vampires. I think that the Blood Angels are more like the _real_ biblical demons, who drank blood and were really angry. Of course, the BA didn't rebel against the higher authority (demons against God)
The Dark Angels are not heretics; they simply had their legion split by corruption. I think this, too, is based on the biblical stories of the war between demons and angels, with Lion as Michael and Luther as Lucifer. Why they wear robes is because, I think (again, emphasis on the I), GW has gone with the images of robed angels. This is, again, why I think the BA aren't based on angels, as they have red armour, a colour often associated with demons, and, of course, blood. 
The Night Lords aren't just like terrorists, because terrorists use reputation to scare, as do the Night Lords, i'm not denying. But the NL also use visual scare tactics. 

Just to clear up, these are all my personal opinions which I believe and if you don't go with them, fine. I have no problem with challenges to my ideas, but don't just rail on me for having independant thought. 

Cheers


----------

